# TNT shell reviews



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Im considering adding tnts to my spread. Just wondering what pros and cons are from those that have used them. Thanks


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't run any but I've heard/read that the stakes are a pain to deal with.

Alex


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Not a bad decoy, but the stakes are a pain to deal with. we used to paint the top of the stake neon green so we could aline the hole easier. Flip the decoy upside-down
and place the stake in, then punch it in the ground. Seemed to work for us.


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Use to run a bunch of them. They are just as good as Fullbodies. I drilled the holes out a little bigger so it was easier to find the stake. I personally like to have one guy putting in stakes and than another guy just come along and put the shells on the stake. The bigger hole not only made it easier to get the stake on but gave them more movement. My biggest complaint about them and or suggestion for you is try to keep the heads on them. I stored mine in 6-slot snow/lesser/speck GHG fullbody bags, 4 shells to a slot along with their heads and so I could store them easier and carry them. A bag on each shoulder was 4 dozen. But having to put on and take them damn heads on everytime just sucked plus they kept on breaking. I mean at least one head would break just about everytime i took them off the shell. we all know Averys wonderful decoy quality. If I had the room/equipment I would run as many as I could and put them in seed bags. Look just the same as fullbodies, cheaper and take up less space than fullbodies but they present their own unique set of challanges as well. Good luck.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

TNT's are GREAT.


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

After three years of running them I will never set another TNT in the field. I ran 30 dozen kept the heads on and threw them in giant seed bags. Every trip I broke a dozen decoys. I wasn't willing to take the time to store them properly. The last thing I want to do is spend two hours putting heads on in the dark. Putting them in the ground wasn't a big deal when you hunt with six guys. Space is always a problem they take up a large amount of room. I run 75 dz whiterocks and 10 dz deadlys and haven't seen any difference in the way the birds come in from Sask. To South Dakota. When the birds want in they come in. All my tnts where uv painted and that was the biggest waste of time and money. All my buddies thank me for selling those decoys every spring and fall!!!


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

The best thing I have to say about TNT's is that if you turn them just right they make a great toilet.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Brotsky said:


> The best thing I have to say about TNT's is that if you turn them just right they make a great toilet.


 :thumb: I was a happy man when my buddy sold all his off. What a pain in the ***.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I have the GHG real motion cones in mine.


----------

